# Alexis Chauvet



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

Today, I would like to share (not advertise for:lol the YouTube channel of a conteporary French composer, Alexis Chauvet. This composer composes music comprising of a vast genre--from Baroque to 20th century. Among many of his compositions, I like his classical era compositions the most, as I am a Mozartist. I especially enjoy his Violin Concerto No. 1 (which sounds a little bit childish, but has amazing melodies), as well as his Cello Concerto and English Horn Concerto, which are musically more mature. Sadly, he hasn't updated his channel for two years. I had got into contact with him, but he hasn't replied to me for a couple months. I find his music really interesting, at least in terms of classical era compositions. I hope you can listen to and enjoy his music, and I am looking forward to learning your thoughts and comments on him!

Kevin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moved to the Composers Guestbook forum at a suggestion of SanAntone and agreed by KevinW.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh, I thought we were talking about this guy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles-Alexis_Chauvet


----------

